# EX15 non resident form



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Back in 2012 my bank applied for a non resident cert's for our bank account, I was now wondering would that have mean't that we would have been given NIE numbers at that time?

I'm in Spain for a couple of months this year how hard/easy is it to complete this task myself I am assuming it's not that difficult? Do we have to reapply from scratch or does the fact that we have already got them make a difference

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

paul44 said:


> Back in 2012 my bank applied for a non resident cert's for our bank account, I was now wondering would that have mean't that we would have been given NIE numbers at that time?
> 
> I'm in Spain for a couple of months this year how hard/easy is it to complete this task myself I am assuming it's not that difficult? Do we have to reapply from scratch or does the fact that we have already got them make a difference
> 
> Thanks


No.

As a non-resident, you don't need an NIE unless you own property. In which case you would have one anyway.

You need to give a valid reason for needing an NIE - normally 'intending purchase' is enough. 

Don't get drawn in by them telling you that you must show proof of income etc. this is only for 'residencia'.

All you need for an NIE is a reason, your passport and the appropriate form.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks so what do you think the bank applied for then something with just my irish address on it?
i had planned to move but shelved things when the new overseas asset reporting rule came out but kept the bank account


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

paul44 said:


> Thanks so what do you think the bank applied for then something with just my irish address on it?
> i had planned to move but shelved things when the new overseas asset reporting rule came out but kept the bank account




are you talking about a NIE number - which is what the EX15 is for - or a certificate of non-residency - which is what your bank would want to prove that you aren't resident? 

do you own property here?


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Sorry cert of non residency I assume the ex15 is not required and I have confused the 2


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

paul44 said:


> Sorry cert of non residency I assume the ex15 is not required and I have confused the 2


OK then. 

Anyone with a non-residents account will need a certificate of non-residency (via EX15).

Also, of course, your bank charges will be higher as a result of having a non-residents account.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks back to my original question can I easily obtain this cert myself last time the. Ank charged me 70 euro's for me and the wife! Also would you know if you can reapply before the last one has expired?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

paul44 said:


> Thanks back to my original question can I easily obtain this cert myself last time the. Ank charged me 70 euro's for me and the wife! Also would you know if you can reapply before the last one has expired?


Not normally. I don't know of anything that you can apply for before it runs out !
Yes you can apply for it yourself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Not normally. I don't know of anything that you can apply for before it runs out !
> Yes you can apply for it yourself.


do you apply using the EX15?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry but I've no idea. Friends used to do it themselves & hand in to the bank but they've gone now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Sorry but I've no idea. Friends used to do it themselves & hand in to the bank but they've gone now.


ah well thanks - I just checked the EX15 & it's a _solicitud _for a NIE as I thought , so I don't think it can be that form

would it be form 210 - the tax return that non-resident property owners have to do I wonder?


----------

